# 09 Scion TC Arc Audio Black series 3 way action (Phase 1 of 2 build)



## The Performer (Aug 12, 2012)

Hey all, Im not a very active poster over here, but I just posted up a thread on another forum and figured I'd share it here. The girlfriends car needed some sprucing up in the audio side so this is what we have so far. Been a many of long nights put into this little TC...


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Some work that's happening on the Ol' lady's car. Got a few sets of arc blacks laying around the house and decided they need a home. As of now the only install aspect is all the 3 way front stage built with passive crossover networks. The amplifier is a small 200.2 orion amplifier (free one I had laying around) and factory sub and amp in the back. Once more funds come in the install will consist of all active amplification with (I hope to be 2x mosconi as100.4's, an illusion carbon 10 or 12", and possibly a mosconi 6to8) Bills and grownup things come first with this build so time will tell when were ready for all these upgrades. (In all honesty there has not been any money spent to get to where I am with the car so far and thats all I'm going to say, haha)

Most of all the shots were taken by the girlfriends phone and there are WAY too many to post so I'll just focus on the important ones. This little tc has had all of it's dash lights changed out from the factory orange LED's to white, with pink painted needles so that's why there is pink lighting going on in it. Head unit is an older avic 700 and she absolutely loves the ipod control and other features from it. Im going to go ahead and just consider this as my own car so that I can use it as an excuse to go all out build mode on it! haha.

Look out, in the future once stage 2 is finished I want to have the little lady enter this beast of a tc into sq competitions. I think she had a blast with me at heatwave and knowledgefest and would enjoy having her car competition ready. Hell who knows, maybe we'll be able to get this little car a trophy! 

The Doors got the 6 1/2" in factory locations with a custom baffle. Used rivet nuts to mount the baffle, and T nuts with stainless hardware to mount the driver. All access opening will be sealed and door treated later down the road.

























Little bit of kick panel harness relocation...


----------



## The Performer (Aug 12, 2012)

Well that's all I have so far. A few pictures may be out of order but you get the picture.

And I'm being dead serious there are TONS more pictures I just cant bring myself to spend any more time transfering over here. If anyone wants to see them feel free to look at my photobook library of them all.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Excellent work and integration into the interior. Super clean can't wait to see what else you do.


----------



## Reyne (May 18, 2010)

Brilliant fabrication skills mate. Looking foward to seeing the rest of the build.


----------



## The Performer (Aug 12, 2012)

Like I said, no telling on when next build phase will begin. Need to be able to buy 2 amps a sub and dsp to get at that point. 

I do feel like by the end of it all we will have built the amps into the rear seat side walls with lighting and fancy display panels. Since we don't want to lose spare tire.


----------



## mark620 (Dec 8, 2010)

Nice work..Tweeters came out amazing..Grills on the kicks are outstanding.. Great skills


----------



## chevbowtie22 (Nov 23, 2008)

Looking good so far. The a pillers look fantastic.


----------



## mrmill (Feb 11, 2013)

Those are some nice kicks....top notch install so far


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

This all looks great. You have done outstanding work.
I like how you say you had some Arc Black speakers "just laying around"


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

I'm digging the tweeters. I have yet to figure out the situation in my xB, tweeter-wise. Everything else is decided.

I will not, however, be extending all those wires


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Wow, nice fab skillz!


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

WOW,utter sweetness.Pt.2 please.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

That is exceptional! The grille work is superb. Functional, but still very classy looking.


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

looks really nice!


----------



## Mrnurse (Sep 8, 2011)

great work man, keep posting!!!


----------



## Bobby B (Jun 12, 2012)

Very nice, how do they sound so far?


----------



## The Performer (Aug 12, 2012)

Bobby B said:


> Very nice, how do they sound so far?


They sound awesome. But not as much balls as I would like until we get her the new amps.


----------



## SUX 2BU (Oct 27, 2008)

Really nice work. A pillars and kicks look great. I like the bevelled trim ring. What kind of vinyl is that? Love the grain to it.


----------



## The Performer (Aug 12, 2012)

SUX 2BU said:


> Really nice work. A pillars and kicks look great. I like the bevelled trim ring. What kind of vinyl is that? Love the grain to it.


Im pretty sure all of the black is katskin from remnants we had.


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

Very nice build so far. Very impressive for sure.


----------



## Kellyo77 (Dec 5, 2009)

Very well done! You certainly have the skills to do great work. Look forward to the next part of this.


----------



## crx4luke (Aug 9, 2008)

The wiring relocation took some real commitment. Love that you extended it to get it out of the way. Also, absolutely love the trim rings around all of the drivers. They give it that extra piece to finish it off nicely. Can't wait to see the rest of the install.


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

Wow, nice work. Bring on Pt. 2!!


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Looking gooood Chris!! Cant wait to see it at the meet!


----------



## The Performer (Aug 12, 2012)

Little update.










Car got 2nd place in rookie 3 points away from 1st. All with no processing and just a 2ch. Orion amp and passive 3way x-over. Needless to say I was super proud!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

confused as to how the car ended up in Rookie... If you don't plan on attending other events that's fine but- there are 2-3 reasons it doesn't go in that class.


----------



## The Performer (Aug 12, 2012)

turbo5upra said:


> confused as to how the car ended up in Rookie... If you don't plan on attending other events that's fine but- there are 2-3 reasons it doesn't go in that class.


I don't have a clue about any of the rules or what not, but seeing the little lady get excited about competing is all that matters to me so the hell with it. We will bring this car again next year to the same event and hopefully she has as even more fun the next time around. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

If your info is correct- by that I mean you are an installer... And you built the car for her it belongs in pro/am at least. The kick panels bump the car out of rookie and into amateur.


----------



## The Performer (Aug 12, 2012)

And so it begins... The long due progress... 



 
Btw, welding aluminum is a *****! 


It's getting serious! 

The misses and her henchman... 

Gotta tuck the amps away somewhere! 

Cutting steel and welding more framework is the goal for tomorrow night. 

So whatcha think? 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

i like what i see - keep it coming


----------



## plcrides (Mar 21, 2014)

fun for the whole family huh haha right on.


----------



## grim83 (Jul 15, 2011)

Man this a clean build and those kicks look great hey if you wanna uncluter some more of those arcs feel free to send them my way lol. Car looks great ready to see the secend stage complete.


----------



## The Performer (Aug 12, 2012)

Little more progress... 






Got a little more work to get the frame perfectly where I want it and then get to cut up some plastic! 


Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

yeah dude. that looks absolutely astounding.

is that PVC plastic you are using for the trim rings?

im loving the amp racks too. neat jig for welding haha


----------



## The Performer (Aug 12, 2012)

req said:


> yeah dude. that looks absolutely astounding.
> 
> is that PVC plastic you are using for the trim rings?
> 
> im loving the amp racks too. neat jig for welding haha


That plastic is a low temp plastic. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Performer (Aug 12, 2012)

Comin along... 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Performer (Aug 12, 2012)

And with that I'm calling it a night. Driver side panel comes tomorrow. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## audio+civic (Apr 16, 2009)

Subscribed love the LED treatment on the kick panels. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Gotta love them HomeCreepo rulers . 

Love your kicks & tweeters!


----------



## The Performer (Aug 12, 2012)

And it's after midnight... Time to go inside. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## plcrides (Mar 21, 2014)

i like the tweeter pods,just fast and simple but very clean.i put mine in the sails but not really happy,I'm not far from you maybe one day i can get you to do mine for me.i don't think i could match the paint of the oem plastic in my car like you did.is that paint of wrap? i can't tell,and I'm about to fall asleep ,never mind i see the heat gun


----------



## The Performer (Aug 12, 2012)

And more progress... 




Added some little bit of hush mat while I'm here. 

1/8" closed cell foam for padding. 

Then fabric, and the panels can go back together! 




And that's it for the night. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

legit. those panels turned out looking really OEM. great job!


----------



## The Performer (Aug 12, 2012)

Almost there... 









Crossover panel still needs some attention to get the depth just right and lights need to be wired in before seats can go back in. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

Looking good


----------



## The Performer (Aug 12, 2012)

Start putting everything together tomorrow night! 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## kmbkk (Jun 11, 2011)

Everything looks great! Awesome fab skills!


----------



## The Performer (Aug 12, 2012)

And the panels and seats all back together! Finally... 

For something I put together temporary to mount the crossovers, I think it's my favorite part! 

Anyway, here's what the rear panels look like originally. http://images.newcars.com/images/ca...chback-Base-2dr-Coupe-Interior-Back-Seats.png

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrmill (Feb 11, 2013)

Looks amazing. The crossover mount is awesome. Almost a shame you'll toss it when you go active. 


Sent from under your mom's bed


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

Great work from all 3 of you! Excellent execution and finish too.


----------



## The Performer (Aug 12, 2012)

Just sat in the car with the rta ad as I guessed from just hearing music it's pretty Damn close to flat! Can't correct every little thing with the 3 parametric eq bands but the hell with it. For what it is the stereo is awesome! Just switching to the Mosconi gave the speakers so much balls. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## fockus (Jan 23, 2011)

amazing your detailed work and attention to detail.

why didn´t you use the mosconi amp internal xover insted of an external one?


----------



## The Performer (Aug 12, 2012)

The front stage is a 3way component set. Eventually well add more channels and a processor and eliminate all the crossovers. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Performer (Aug 12, 2012)

New updates!


----------



## The Performer (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## The Performer (Aug 12, 2012)

Alot of pictures may be out of order by you get the idea! Sounds awesome needs a little tuning. 

We'll have the car at the June 6-7 show again the misses is really excited! I'll post more pictures when we get some


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

WOW! Mimi is badass! lol


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

This makes more sense than it did seeing random bits and pieces on Fab Nation. Looks awesome!

Jay


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

Midbass baffles filled with BB shot? I like where this is goin'


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

Good stuff, bro, reminds me on a cool place called fgf!
keep up the good work!


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

HondAudio said:


> Midbass baffles filled with BB shot? I like where this is goin'


What is the advantage of that?


----------



## The Performer (Aug 12, 2012)

LBaudio said:


> Good stuff, bro, reminds me on a cool place called fgf!
> keep up the good work!


Thanks man, believe it or not alot of the things I've learned are from you guys and that forum. Make sure you join fabrication nation on Facebook, alot of members from the old forums are there! 


LBaudio said:


> Good stuff, bro, reminds me on a cool place called fgf!
> keep up the good work!


----------



## The Performer (Aug 12, 2012)

Huckleberry Sound said:


> What is the advantage of that?


I'm no physicist, so I can't back up the results on paper for you, but in simplest terms it added a LOT of weight and mass to the baffles. After all the door treatment we put into the doors they sound great!


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

Really nice work, great attention to detail, and it is so funny how much that kick panel looks like my 08 scion xb, i did the same exact thing as far as the harness relocation goes, I did mine for ES horns and 10" mid bass . I also have used shot before but it was lead pellets mixed with duraglass and resin to line the inside of some kick panels. nice to see some younger talented blood in this industry, keep up the good work.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Very nice work! What amp is driving the sub? Did you ditch the arc blacks for focal ?


----------



## The Performer (Aug 12, 2012)

optimaprime said:


> Very nice work! What amp is driving the sub? Did you ditch the arc blacks for focal ?


The sub amp is a small alpine m500 tucked behind the Mosconi, and no its still using the blacks. I really like their sound, but the main reason we have them is due to its what we had.


----------



## The Performer (Aug 12, 2012)

Nothing spectacular but I had to do some work on the sub box and trunk and had my dads go pro so I shot a video.

So I guess you could say an update??? haha

https://youtu.be/9e9VhwWQiCM


----------

